# Sticky  Dayton Audio CS650EC 6-1/2" 2-Way Enclosed Ceiling Speaker Pair



## Reviews Bot

*Dayton Audio CS650EC 6-1/2" 2-Way Enclosed Ceiling Speaker Pair*

*Description:*
These great sounding ceiling speakers are ideal for adding music to the kitchen, den, bath, or patio! Features a 6-1/2" poly treated cone with a butyl rubber surround and a coaxial mounted 1" Mylar dome tweeter.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Dayton*EAN*0844632078484*Feature*6-1/2" poly treated cone
1" Mylar tweeter
Add music to the kitchen, den, bath, or patio!
Easy installation*Label*Dayton Audio*Manufacturer*Dayton Audio*PackageQuantity*1*ProductGroup*CE*ProductTypeName*CONSUMER_ELECTRONICS*Publisher*Dayton Audio*Studio*Dayton Audio*Title*Dayton Audio CS650EC 6-1/2" 2-Way Enclosed Ceiling Speaker Pair*UPC*844632078484*UPCList - UPCListElement*844632078484*Item Weight*10 pounds


----------

